
Crellvm: Verified Credible Compilation for LLVM - fuklief
http://sf.snu.ac.kr/crellvm/
======
DannyBee
"no previous systematic approaches including random testing have found any
bugs in the mem2reg and gvn passes"

Uh? This is demonstrably false. A quick trip to llvm bugzilla will show you
that. Zhengdong Su's C fuzzing has found basically endless bugs in GVN (and we
fuzz NewGVN as well), and many bugs in GVN are well known at this point.

We just told him to not waste his time on GVN because they aren't sanely
fixable without rearchitecting (hence, NewGVN).

Things like this frustrate me because a simple question on the llvm dev
mailing list would have also elicited the correct answer.

(and yes, i already emailed the paper authors about this after i wrote this
comment :P)

~~~
zsu
For information, links to all the bugs that we reported so far (in
GCC/LLVM/CompCert/ICC and Scala) can be found at
[http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~su/emi-
project/](http://web.cs.ucdavis.edu/~su/emi-project/): 728 in Clang/LLVM (~250
were miscompilations); 783 in GCC.

(Also refer to
[http://helloqirun.github.io/projects/spe/spe.html](http://helloqirun.github.io/projects/spe/spe.html)
for additional bugs reported so far in Rust and Rust bindgen.)

